# Pollo ala Crema



## Ranchwifeg (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for Pollo ala Crema that they would be willing to share?  It is my husband's favorite dish in Mexican restaurants and there are only a few recipes on the web available (they are all so different) and none here.  The dish is basically browned chicken with onions and browned mushrooms in a parmesan and cheese sauce.


----------



## Ranchwifeg (Dec 20, 2011)

So, I took the recipes that I had found and the taste from one bite and came up with my own recipe.  My husband thought he had died and gone to heaven.  He said it was the best Pollo ala Crema he had ever had.  Here's what I did.

12 mushrooms quartered
2 tbsp butter
1 tbsp evoo

Melt the butter and evoo in a large skillet over medium heat.  Add the mushroom quarters one by one (don't dump the whole pile in) and brown them  Remove from skillet and set aside.

2 tbsp butter
1 thinely sliced onion (I used a sweet onion)

Melt the butter over medium heat in the same sauce pan and add the onion.  Cook it just until the onion starts to get a little brown.  Remove from pan and set aside.

2 tbsp butter
1 tbsp evoo
4 chicken breasts cut into bite sized pieces
4 cloves chopped garlic
3 tbsp tomato paste
3/4 tsp smoked paprika
2 c whipping cream
1/2 c grated parmesan cheese
1 to 1 1/2 tsp salt (depending on taste)
1/8 tsp black pepper

Melt the butter and evoo in the sauce pan and add the chicken.  Cook until juices run clean and meat starts to brown.  Add the garlic to the chicken and cook for about 2 minutes.  Do not let the garlic burn.  Add the tomato paste, paprika, whipping cream, 1 tsp of salt, and the pepper.  Stir until well blended and bubbly.  Add the mushrooms, onions, and the parmesan cheese and more salt if needed.  Stir until the cheese is melted.  Let the dish cook over low heat for about 5 more minutes.  

Serve with flour tortillas, or over rice.  Enjoy!


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2011)

The Pollo alla Crema here isn't a parmesan type sauce, it actually has no cheese in it at all.

The one here is a sauce made with crema  (or sour cream) and the adobo sauce from a can of chipotle in adobo, you can add some of the chipotles if you want more spice.  The browned chicken is cut into strips, and covered with sauce.

It is served with refried beans, rice and tortillas.  No mushrooms or onions.  

Made this way, it is one of my favorite foods on the planet, and one restaurant nearby makes the best version that I have ever had.


----------



## Ranchwifeg (Dec 20, 2011)

I think there are different versions of it also.  All of the Pollo ala Crema dishes served at Mexican restaurants in this area have parmesan cheese, mushrooms and onions.  It isn't a spicy dish - more of a comfort food dish.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2011)

They tend to go a little more spicy here.  I enjoy eating Mexican food in other parts of the country.  We went to a great place in the suburbs of Las Vegas, the food was so different than what we have here, but it was really amazing!


----------

